# Aba Ram Truck Series Open Co Angler



## Rodney Spencer (Dec 26, 2012)

I am looking for a Co Angler to link with for 2017 American Bass Anglers Ram Truck Series Ohio Division. I need a link for all Tournaments or just the 2 day Championship at Erie Pa. Please call me at 419 516 7335 after 4 pm


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I would be interested in fishing some of these events


----------



## Rodney Spencer (Dec 26, 2012)

avantifishski said:


> I would be interested in fishing some of these events


Let me know which ones, but I need a link for the Championship.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Portage lakes and championship


----------

